# [SOLVED] Windows Can't Find Drivers for Printers



## twistymcgee (Dec 1, 2008)

I have tried to install 2 different printers on my Windows 7 x64 system and both printers do not seem to be able to find an appropriate driver. I have used the supplied software disks from the manufacturer in both cases. I think this is a problem with my Windows setup, but I'm not really sure where to go from here. The manufacturers aren't sure what's wrong either but believe the problem isn't with their devices.


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Windows Can't Find Drivers for Printers*

Please provide the printers make and model number details. Please note you need to login as administrator to install the drivers.


----------



## twistymcgee (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Windows Can't Find Drivers for Printers*

The one that I am trying right now is an HP Deskjet 3050. When it fails, I see the following error:

Operating system files missing
The following operating system files are missing and are required to install your printer. Please repair the files using your operating system CD and click Retry to continue installation: 
C:\Windows\inf\usb.inf

I am not sure how to go about restoring that file or why it is missing in the first place.


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Windows Can't Find Drivers for Printers*

You can download and copy usb.inf in C:\Windows\inf from below link:

http://forums.techguy.org/attachments/92976d1164772536/usb.zip

unzip it and copy it to the INF folder C:\Windows\inf .

Please note C:\Windows\inf folder will be hidden you can unhide using steps on below link:

Show hidden files


----------



## twistymcgee (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Windows Can't Find Drivers for Printers*

That solved it. Now I can return this new printer to the store and use my old one that I thought wasn't working.

Where did that usb.inf file come from? Just curious as to whether I have the proper file to match my system, or is it a one size fits all situation?

Thanks, Rits!


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Windows Can't Find Drivers for Printers*



> Where did that usb.inf file come from? Just curious as to whether I have the proper file to match my system, or is it a one size fits all situation?


.INF is a setup information file for application setup.
An *INF file* is a text file that contains all the information necessary to install a 
device in Windows O.S where INF stands for information.


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Windows Can't Find Drivers for Printers*

Glad that you got it fixed, I appreciate your technical expertise to follow the instruction.

Please mark this thread as solved in thread tools.


----------



## twistymcgee (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Windows Can't Find Drivers for Printers*



> .INF is a setup information file for application setup.
> An INF file is a text file that contains all the information necessary to install a
> device in Windows O.S where INF stands for information.


So it's OS version independent? I'm currently using Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit so I just want to make sure I have the correct inf file for my OS. The one you gave me works, but if it's not the right version it may cause problems later on.


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

No need to worry I have provided you the genuine .inf file. and yes .inf is assosiated with windows os xp, vista, 7....


----------



## twistymcgee (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks again.


----------

